# Can I Or Can't I...



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

All you seasoned Outbackers, this question is for you.

I've been told one thing by the dealer, but when I look on the Keystone website, it tells me the opposite. Hopefully someone out there can fill me in on the real story.

1) Can you sleep in the rear queen slide with it in the stored position?? The dealership says of course you can, but then I read something on Keystone site that said the inside supports are not designed to support the weight of someone sleeping (Or being on the bed) when it is in the stored position. Any insight??

2) Can the side slide (sofa or table) be used in the stored position??

2) Does the outback have a walk on roof?? From what I saw on the Keystone site, All the keystone products have walk on roofs EXCEPT for 3, the Outback being one of them. However the dealer assures me that you can walk up top without any issues.

I'd appreciate any input.

Thanks


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

My take:

1) I can't actually remember if the trailer manual says to specifically not do it, but I wouldn't even if it did. The slide rails (and slide fittings that attaches the slideout to the rail) are pretty lightweight.

2) Yes

3) The manual says "no", but I think it's pretty regularly done by folks working on their roofs. I would personally put down a piece of carpetted plywood (carpet-side down) before doing it.

Chet.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

A previous thread explored this topic - I searched but couldn't find it - one of those hard to search for topics.

I beleive the conclusion was something like this:

Keystone says no officially. However, there were people at the dealer and at Keystone who said that it could likely handle the load and be OK. I would suggest you think hard about what would be the consequences if you were to do it and then had a problem - likely no warantee coverage at least.

I think Jolly might have been the one who sent the letter to Keystone and talked to the folks regarding this topic...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

1) NDJollyMon got the reply the first time, you can find it on this post Sleeping with the Queen slide in?, Can it be done? Its on the 1st page, last post. Basically, Keystone doesn't recommend it since it is supported only by the ceiling supports. This also came up this fall, one of the dealers he said you could and I think the response again from Keystone was to not do it with out some type of supports.

2) The slide out on the side should be fine, I've used mine and can't find any problems. On other forums the topic has come up and seems fine unless the manual says otherwise.

3) Walk-On Roof - not suggested. However when I've worked on mine I put a small sheet of plywood down to spread the weight and I make a point to keep my weight on a support beam. I wouldn't stand up on walk on the roof though.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I sent the e-mail to Keystone in the fall. I just searched my e-mail client to see if I still had the reply, but no luck. Keystones official reply was that if you had to get in the queen slide while it was in for a moment or two if should be ok, but they didn't recommend sleeping in it.

As far as the roof goes, I recommend the same as the others, use plywood to spread your weight out, and make sure it is spanning a few of the rafters. The roof sheathing will most likely not suport the weight of an adult for very long. It is fairly impossible to do any kind of roof maintenance or inspection completely without actually getting on the roof at one point. Just make sure you take the proper precautions.

I don't have a side slide, so I won't even try to answer that one.

Tim


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Y-Guy - thanks for the link, figured someone must have had the same questions, just couldn't find it. Thanks again.

I guess the dealers will tell you what you want to hear, just to make a sale







Such is life I guess. But, that is why I am here, to get the real scoop from all the Outbackers.

Looks like some simple floor bracing may fix the issue. If anyone ever did the mod would like to see or hear how it worked out.

Happy Camping


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Whoa, Tim, turn off the reverb!









Thanks, Y-Guy - I searched for the thread but came up empty.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I guess it is time to look at this thread now!!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=2395&hl=


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Two days ago I sat down with the program manager for the outback line. He was at the Tampa Super Show. He said the the bed will support weight of two sleepers no problem and the roof is fine to walk on. He had the plans, diagrams and pictures to support. Plus he is THE PM. He also reads these boards. For a more detailed account check out the report in the general discussion.

PS PM if you are out there lurking, come up on the net, we don't bite.

Not Yet (but very soon)
Jared


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry about the mulitple posts.....I was having some problems last night when I tried to post, kept getting an error that the www.outbackers.com was denying access. I have deleted the multiples.

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Guys here is something that seems to be over looked in all the talk about using the rear slide when in the stored position.

The slide only uses the ceiling rails as guides for pulling the slide in and out. Once it is in and the outside latches are secured, locking the slide in and to the rear wall of the trailer. The rear wall of the trailer becomes the load bearing feature. Granted it does not give you that warm fuzzy feeling when you start to climb into the bunk with the only obvious inside support being the guide rails but it should work okay.

I plan on measuring the total deflection downward with me climbing into the bunk to see just how bad it is and I will report back. By the way the only time I could see having to worry about climbing on it when in the stored position would be to make the bed with clean sheets when we are getting ready to go camping and even then I would probably take the time to open up the trailer to check everything to make sure there were not any problems before we hit the road.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> The rear wall of the trailer becomes the load bearing feature. Granted it does not give you that warm fuzzy feeling when you start to climb into the bunk with the only obvious inside support being the guide rails but it should work okay.
> [snapback]21460[/snapback]​


This was the point that the PM was trying to make, that the wall of the trailer and the frame of the slide are enough to support weight.

Jared


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Just to add to the confusion









1 - Spoke to my dealer. Sales guy and the service guy...both said yes to sleeping while the slide is in. The service guy has never seen the roof guides pulled out. He has seen the guide jam but that was to alignment issues.

I have never selpt in the queen bed this way; however, I have climbed in it and I do store stuff while on the road.

2 - Slide slide - no problems. I do this all the time.

3 - Of if you wals on the supports but highly recommend to use a piece of plywood as suggested previously. I installed to Maxx Air vents this way

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Once while on our way to Fort Wilderness w/ 21RS.
We spent the night at a Cracker Barrel.
And slept on the rear bed with it in and had no problem
with it. Don't know if I would do it too often.
Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I find it funny that KEYSTONE tells people not to put weight in the queen slide when stowed, and then others from KEYSTONE say you can.

We'll probably never know the real truth. My best advice is, if KEYSTONE OFFICIALLY says not to...you take matters into your own hands if you do and something happens. Especially when it comes to warranty.

Personally, I think if you support the end with some type of portable bracing...you'd be fine. We had talked earlier about building some sort of simple supports, then putting a piece of carpet on the bottom to protect the floor. I don't think anyone ever did it.

This is another issue I wish KEYSTONE had addressed in making new models. Should be an easy fix.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

While looking at the Outback at the dealer, I spent a couple of hours sitting on the queen rear slide with it in. I am 250# + clothes. It did not move or complain while I got on it.

I still would feel better about having a support under it to make sure your sleep is not interrupted in the middle of the night.

Just my observations...


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Here is the response I received from Keystone on these questions

1- Yes, you can sleep while the slide is in. The support on the ceiling only supports less than half of the weight on the slide unit.

3- Yes, you can walk on the roof of the outback but I would not suggest putting lawn chairs or a lot of people up there. But if you need to get up there and maintain the rubber roof, that would be ok.

Thanks to keystone for the 1 day response to my question









Keystone Contact:
Jack Plummer
Keystone Outback / Sydney


----------

